# Just Pulled Trigger on New C59



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

After testing the M10 and the C59, just pulled the trigger on a C59 KOM Voeckler frame with the following set up below. So pumped. This is a dream bike for me. My old bike complete was about 1/3 the cost of this frame. Will post pics when built. May be a while given the factory is shut down in August. I get it that the KOM frame is controversial. I don't care. I like it. It suits the spirit of the high alpine passes here in Colorado and hard riding recreational mortals like myself. Especially early or late season when the roads are empty and the vert is endless and there for the taking. Good riding. Colorider7.

C59 KOM frame 
Campy Chorus (red brake hoods, white cables)
Deda 35 stem and bar
Alchemy hubs with HED C2 Ardennes rims and Sapim CX-Ray spokes
Colnago carbon seat post
Dura Ace carbon pedals


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Sweet!!! Can't wait to see it. What did you like about the C59 over the M10? The owner of a LBS that I frequent said that the C59 is a very comfortable bike, at least if not better than the venerable and legendary C40! That made my eyes pop, as the C40 is an unbelievably comfy ride. I notice the difference between my C40 and my Ext C, which I always thought was a pretty comfy bike.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

The M10 is truly an amazing frame and is stiffer laterally than the C59. The monocoque construction is also perhaps a touch better in terms of a pure climbing bike (witness P. Roland's epic day in his year's TDF). However, in my opinion, the C59 was superior in every other respect. It was more responsive in the turns, smoother and faster on the flats, and more stable on the descents. Overall, the C59 is an incredible ride. I rode both bikes for about 5 hours over 75 + miles and around 7,500 vert and I just felt better on the C59, like I could go forever. In the end, it was a close call (especially given the larger price tag on the C59), but I opted for what felt like a better overall machine. Thanks for the response and photos to come!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations that is a great choice.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

congrats on your new colnago


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice choice. Where did you get the information re: zero factory production through August?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Congrats...can't wait to see this one!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

mogarbage said:


> Nice choice. Where did you get the information re: zero factory production through August?


It is Italy, they go on vacation!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Colorider, that is an excellent choice (this coming from a happy C59 owner).

All your observations about the C59 are true in my own experience.

As for the color choice, good on you! You now have one out 135 frames, that's special. The reason I picked mine, with the PR 99 color scheme, was because it was a bit different from the rest.

Now you gonna have to HTFU and climb like a mountain goat on EPO! 

I am (we are) happy for you!

PS: I have Sapim Cx spokes on the Ambrosio Excellence rims on my Bianchi, those spokes are awesome. Great choice!


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey, thanks everyone for the kind words of encouragement! I am very new to the forums, and it is great to see a group that can get excited over a new bike for someone else. That is the truly the spirit of cycling. Alas, I have learned it will be 10-12 weeks for my new mistress to arrive. In the meantime, I will have an excellent last few months of the season with my first love -- a Bianchi aluminum / carbon frame with Ambrosio rims, Campy Veloce, and who knows what else (like I said, my current bike complete was about 1/3 the cost of the C59 frame). Nevertheless, she will remain in the stable and always be there for me. And Bottechia Eja (respectfully, "BE" for short) I am in awe of the PR 99 color scheme! There are so many great Colnago paint jobs, but it is almost like finding hidden treasure! Who knows what all the options actually are? Again, thanks for the encouragement from everyone and I will post the new build on my C59 in the coming months -- perhaps after the snow flies! Also, happy riding this weekend everyone. I plan to do a leg of the upcoming USA Pro Cycling Challenge set for here in Colorado in late August (a 125 mile shot from Durango to Telluride) -- go old Bianchi go! Good riding. Colorider...


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

And P.S. to BE (Bottechia Eja), yes, no lazy days off on the ups on the KOM frame! Total HTFU!! I have no more excuses now! It will all be on my soft legs not to let his frame down! Best, Colorider...


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

The frame is amazing and the paint job is equally amazing. The chance to get 1 out of 135 is worth it. Beside, if you are doing 7500 feet of climbing, you can run the polka dots without reason to fret. Congrats on the build.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Mando54 -- I wish I could have it in time for doing some legs of the USA Pro Cycling Challenge this year, or for the Deer Creek Challenge -- an upcoming sufferfest here in CO involving 12,700 of climbing over 100 miles ( Deer Creek Challenge 2012 | Century Bike Ride | Colorado Road Bike Tour | Home - Deer Creek Challenge ) -- but, alas, there is always next year... Good riding... Colorider


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations, awesome bike and build! If you wouldn't mind answering a question about the wheels, I'm in the market for something similar with Campy CK hubs (and eventually a C59 as well) but was told by a well known internet wheel builder that Hed will no longer sell the rims but only as complete wheels. Do you know if your shop had the rims in stock or got them recently from Hed?

I live in Tucson now but was working in Boulder prior to moving here. My friends are talking about doing the Deer Creek ride next year so I'll look out for a polka dot C59, I'm sure you won't see many/any others. Did you get the Colnago from Pro Peloton just out of curiosity?


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Congrats, You'll love it. (I love my CX-1)

Colnago and in Colorado! Sounds live heaven.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks so much for the kind words, I am so stoked on this build -- it is truly a dream bike for me after many years of saving my pennies (my old Bianchi complete is about 1/3 the cost of the C59 fame!). And, DCS (DougClaySmith), yes, biking in Colorado truy is heaven! See if you can catch some of the coverage of the US Pro Cycling Challenge next week (in particular, the day on Independence Pass near Aspen). Also, Idris, my LBS (City Velo, near DU -- the old Denver Spoke) just recently ordered the HED rims and they plan to build them. Maybe HED is transitioning, but I have seen the rims, both clean and built, and they are sick -- so light and sure. Finally, unfortunately, the Deer Creek Challenge has been cancelled this year (not enough registrations / crazy people wanting the 12,500 of vert). But there is always next year, and keep an eye out for the dots! Good riding... Colorider


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Colo...your bike is ready. They have it for you at the Colnago booth at Eurobike


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Bott, thanks for passing along the picture! I like the grimy bar tape -- proving that Tommy V. actually rode it! I should find out about timing on my order in next week or so -- I am not that optimistic, assuming it may be at least 4-8 weeks. In any event, still riding the heck out of my old Bianchi and counting the days... Good Riding. Colorider


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Saturday, September 1, my C59 and I took a little ride up to Mt. Baldy, in the Los Angeles National Forest (same place where a 4,000 acres fire is now burning). Total ascent 5200 feet. Not in the same league as Colorado mountains, but still a tough little climb with my 53/39 front and 12-27 rear combo and temps novering around 95-97 degrees. 

The climb followed on the 1060 miles that I rode for the month of August.

Gotta love that C59.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Bott, great ride report! I have heard about Mt. Baldy and it sounds like a fantastic ride! Not sure I could do it with that gearing and in that heat! Also, 1,060 miles in a month is totally insane. That is a solid year for many. My old Bianchi is still firing, and I plan to do a climb up Pike's Peak this weekend -- I think it is about 7,000 vertical feet over just 19 miles ending at 14,000+! Get out a fresh can of giddy-up! Will post pics. Also, all the waiting for my new C59 has caused me to likely upgrade my wheelset to a pair of Enve 3.4 clinchers -- the flats can be fun too! Good riding... Colorider...


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

colorider7 said:


> Hey Bott, great ride report! I have heard about Mt. Baldy and it sounds like a fantastic ride! Not sure I could do it with that gearing and in that heat! Also, 1,060 miles in a month is totally insane. That is a solid year for many. My old Bianchi is still firing, and I plan to do a climb up Pike's Peak this weekend -- I think it is about 7,000 vertical feet over just 19 miles ending at 14,000+! Get out a fresh can of giddy-up! Will post pics. Also, all the waiting for my new C59 has caused me to likely upgrade my wheelset to a pair of Enve 3.4 clinchers -- the flats can be fun too! Good riding... Colorider...


Colo, this is the ride that I want to do:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifes...db8caa-e248-11e1-98e7-89d659f9c106_story.html

It looks totally EPIC! :thumbsup:


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bott, in short, that looks insane! I have done many parts of that circuit, but not in sucession over consecutive days! Also, check this one out 47th Annual Bob Cook Memorial / Mt. Evans Hill climb (Mt. Evans Hillclimb) -- I do it ever year (28 miles, about 7,500 vert up to 14,000+). And this is the one I want to do 
LE TOUR DU MONT BLANC CYCLO (Tour du Mont Blanc -- 204 miles and 24,000 vert in ONE day!). Not sure I could actually do it -- I have a friend who has -- totally insane!! Good riding...


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

colorider7 said:


> Bott, in short, that looks insane! I have done many parts of that circuit, but not in sucession over consecutive days! Also, check this one out 47th Annual Bob Cook Memorial / Mt. Evans Hill climb (Mt. Evans Hillclimb) -- I do it ever year (28 miles, about 7,500 vert up to 14,000+). And this is the one I want to do
> LE TOUR DU MONT BLANC CYCLO (Tour du Mont Blanc -- 204 miles and 24,000 vert in ONE day!). Not sure I could actually do it -- I have a friend who has -- totally insane!! Good riding...


Well, moving to France to ride the Alps and the Pyrenees may not be feasible for the time being.

So maybe a move to Colorado, to ride the Rockies, may be in order. :idea:


----------

